# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] A detailed big world map for our home DnD campaign

## DominikLevitsky

I want to start a DnD campaign for my friends, and decided to create a beautiful and detailed world map for them. This is just a hobby, of course, but I am willing to spend some money in order to create a really amazing map.

The thing is, I have only a really vague idea of how the world should look like, so you can pretty much decide that entirely! Also, I don't need any rights for the map, as I will not publish it anywhere, only use it at home, but you can publish and use it anywhere you want, I don't mind.

As for the timeline, I would need a rough sketch in a week or two, and the final map, I don't know, maybe in a month?

In terms of size and scale, I would probably need something like this.
In terms of style, I really like more isometric, detailed maps, like this, this, this, this, this especially this and this

I'm also fine with a 50% upfront payment if needed. I can pay through PayPal or Payoneer.

Would be glad if you can send me some rough estimates of the price for this. If we meet on budget, I will be happy to discuss all the details further.
My email: dominik.levitsky[at]gmail.com

----------


## Naima

Hello I might be interested in this commission ... here you can see some of my works and eventually you can contact me on that site.
Yet seeing your references I guess you can ask directly the authors of those maps as are as well taking commissions too I think  :Smile: .

----------


## Kellerica

Hi there, I have sent you an email  :Smile:

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey Dominik,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------

